# Worried about new ultrasound



## crimebuff (May 25, 2012)

After last years TT and RAI , I had my follow-up ultra sound and doctor posted it in my online chart..there are several lymph nodes without fatty hilum, and one is round. I understand that is suspicious for cancer, although when they tested lymph nodes during surgery, all was good. Anyone have lymph node biopsies or similar experience..my doctor is out of town and I'm scared.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

crimebuff said:


> After last years TT and RAI , I had my follow-up ultra sound and doctor posted it in my online chart..there are several lymph nodes without fatty hilum, and one is round. I understand that is suspicious for cancer, although when they tested lymph nodes during surgery, all was good. Anyone have lymph node biopsies or similar experience..my doctor is out of town and I'm scared.


Bumping up in case someone can knowledgably comment.

I will say I would be worried also.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Will you be having a body scan?


----------



## crimebuff (May 25, 2012)

Yes just on my way back from Cleveland clinic where they did whole body scan and blood test for Tg


----------



## crimebuff (May 25, 2012)

What happens next? There are I think 300 lymph nodes in the neck . The ultra sound had something about Level 1, level2, level 3. What's that?


----------



## crimebuff (May 25, 2012)

Just found out whole body scan did not find metastasis ...maybe the ultrasound is not that bad...


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Some nodes can be non-avid to RAI. It's probably not the case, but you should have a biopsy, if possible.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Are you and your doctor concerned about the possibility of cancer of the lymph node, or the possibility that your thyroid cancer had spread or recurred? If the latter, looks like you're in the clear. If the former, a biopsy could be in order.


----------

